# Black pieces of meat when grinding meat



## nnolannn (Jan 26, 2021)

Whenever grinding meat I will see black pieces of meat in the grind. Ive noticed when using the kitchen-aid or #12 grinder. I wish I knew what to do to prevent it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 27, 2021)

Got any pictures? Are the grinder plates carbon steel?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 27, 2021)

What kind of meat are you grinding or is it any and all meat that has them


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 27, 2021)

This might help.





						Meat Grinder Residue
					

I have a Gander Mountain meat grinder which, on occasion, leaves a tiny amount of a sludge like black residue on the meat while I'm grinding. It's never a lot, but enough to get my attention.  It's not oil or any discharge from the motor.  Almost looks like it could be a bit of metal shaving...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I believe it's metal to metal wear dust and the meat picks it up. probably from where the auger meets the motor.  I've had it happen with my last grinder, and just picked out the pieces that I saw.


----------



## nnolannn (Jan 27, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> This might help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good reference. I’ll try the food grade grease and spray lube next time


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 27, 2021)

You definitely need the food grease on the thrust bearing and the attachment to motor interface.  It'll keep your motor cooler and reduce the friction that causes metal wear.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2021)

Just use some white crisco on the blade and plate. why risk some funky taste from the so called food grade stuff.


----------



## HendersonClaire (Sep 21, 2022)

Meat grinders used to be purely mechanical. Their productivity depended on how much effort a person made and how much time was spent on processing meat.


----------

